# what color is my car?



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok the darker area used to be faded, but i did some real light wet sanding with 1000 grit, and its alot darker then oh jsut about the rest of the car, so i was wondering, whats the real color (stock)? is the rest of the car lighter due to fading?

stock color code is 426 if that helps


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey man, you should have a letter color code for the color code. I will have to go check my car and see. What year is your car also.........I can find all this out at work tomorrow unless someone beats me to it. I would think that would be something that AZ-ZBUM would have on his site.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

MY	VIN Model PD Ext Int Decode
87	jn1hz14s2hx216822	khlz31xvdgw	05/87	426	b	Available

Model year: 87
Manufactured: 05/87
Exterior color: 426 (No description available for color 426)
Interior color: B (Blue)
Color decoding at: http://z31.com/fiche/?1:g:2

Vin: JN1HZ14S2HX216822
JN1 H Z1 4 S 2 H X 216822
Passenger vehicle
produced by
Nissan in Japan vg30 z31
chassis 2 seats Standard
restraint
system Check
digit 87
model Nissha
Plant Serial
Number
Vin decoding at: http://z31.com/fiche/?1:k:2

Model: KHLZ31XVDGW
The model code tells us this about a z31:
Roof: T-Top
Engine type: VG
Drive side: LHD
Seats: 2 seater
Chassis: z31
Trim level: GLL
Transmission: manual
Turbo: No
Emissions: Kalifornia
More information can be obtained from the model code, check back later.
Model decoding at: http://z31.com/fiche/?1:m:1

thats all i could find at az-zbum, my color code is 426, but i don't know if its supposed to be a light blue or a little darker, thats what my questions is, is 426 a light blue or a darker blue? does anyone else have this color, or was is a rarer color made?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

http://www.paintscratch.com/ They're kind of expensive but I got two spray paint cans from them and the touchups I made on my car match perfectly. You can't tell where I touched it up. I got the KH3 Super Black and the clear coat.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm not looking to fix it, i jsut wanted to know if 426 was a dark or light blue? the whole car gonna be done a lil darker then what the main body looks like with more flake, so either way its gonna be darker, i was just curious as to what a stock 426 paint looks like, dark or light blue?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

It is called Bright Blue Metallic.


----------

